# No pock-does it work?



## Giraffe (Mar 24, 2021)

Does anyone have experience with using No pock? Does it work? Are there any issues or concerns with using it?


----------



## chvy454 (Jun 10, 2020)

Giraffe said:


> Does anyone have experience with using No pock? Does it work? Are there any issues or concerns with using it?





Giraffe said:


> Does anyone have experience with using No pock? Does it work? Are there any issues or concerns with using it?


I don't personally use this product but it's basically the same as using dish soap. Yes it does make mud smoother with less pock marks...but mixing any and all mud too much puts air into the product which is a factor in pock marks. 
The biggest issue with adding any of these products is.... does/will the manufacture warranty it after you add it.


----------

